# "Full Sized" Folders



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2008)

Much as I love my Brompton, the truth is I have her for the train. I have tried this winter to put some miles in on her by cutting out part of the train journey and whilst it's fun it can be hard(er) work after about ten miles and I can't manage my full home to work leg (32 miles) without it being arduous.

So, what I'm looking for is a full sized folder (26" or therabouts) that will satisfy the train company (they don't care as long as it folds) that I can use for longer stretches work to home. I don't want to spend the earth but I'm quite happy to upgrade certain components (e.g. wheels, tyres) to make it a more roadworthy machine. I can and do use the non-folder for this purpose but it means travelling on the train out of peak hours which rarely happens.

Any ideas on make/model? Quite happy with second hand if there's a market.


----------



## col (5 Feb 2008)

I seem to remember a normal type bike,that had two collar type screws that effectively broke the bike in half,from the top tube and down tube,it had good reviews if i remember right?It was basically a hybrid,but came apart for travelling,i cant remember its names im afraid,but someone else might remember it?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Feb 2008)

In 26" wheel, there's the Dahon Jack - an MTB style folder. There's also the various bikes made by Montague, who've just secured UK distribution.

Montague Bikes

Dahon Jack Review (Foldsoc)

Dahon also make a 700C wheeled folder with a lighter frame (the Cadenza, I think) although people have complained about the reliability of the screw locking the frame together 

There's the Airnimal too Airnimal although they're quite spendy. I'd be very interested in the outcome of your investigation, as I've been looking at acquiring this type of bike myself.


----------



## ChrisKH (5 Feb 2008)

For my purposes the Montague and Airnimal (even though I've always lusted after one) are out because I need a quick fold to wheel onto the train. The Airnimal's cost is prohibitive. The Jack is a possibility or the more expensive Cadenza. Thanks for the help.


----------



## palinurus (5 Feb 2008)

Airnimal? (spa cycles were doing basic Joey's for about £600 a while ago, good prices on other models too).
Fold is good enough for many trains- but it is big compared to a Brompton. I used one for unscheduled day rides/ short tours using trains to get to and from my start and finish points.


----------



## ChrisKH (6 Feb 2008)

palinurus said:


> Airnimal? (spa cycles were doing basic Joey's for about £600 a while ago, good prices on other models too).
> Fold is good enough for many trains- but it is big compared to a Brompton. I used one for unscheduled day rides/ short tours using trains to get to and from my start and finish points.



Doh! That's it you've sown the seed now.


----------



## stevew (6 Feb 2008)

My 2007 Dahon Jetstream P8 works well for longer rides, much better than the B, although it has 20" wheels the differance is vast. Under 400 quid off ebay.


----------



## mickle (6 Feb 2008)

Ive never been impressed with any of the Montagues or other full sized folders I've seen. Stevew is on the right track, twenty inch wheels do seem to roll better than 16ers. A few folks at work have recently tested the works Brompton against our fleet Dahons and all report a significant difference in rolling efficiency. The fold isn't as compact but selecting a folding bike is all about juggling compromises.


----------



## palinurus (7 Feb 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Doh! That's it you've sown the seed now.



Maybe, the Airnimal bikes are really designed so they can be taken apart and put in a suitcase rather than for quick folds for the train but they do come apart fairly easily. I've never used one for a regular commute on the train (i've never had a regular commute on a train is why). Worth a look tho', you'll need to decide based on the particular type of train you get and how crowded it generally is.


----------



## robrinay (30 Mar 2018)

I rate the Dahon Jack as it has a much better folding mechanism than its Dahon predecessor - I had one of these and sold it on at an Antique Fair. (can’t remember its name) because I was lucky enough to get a Jack cheap - the seller didn’t know what he had and charged me £60 for one in mint condition. He’d bought it (legally) from a Police sale ie an unclaimed stolen goods auction. It served me well until I saved up for a Brompton. My son has since inherited/cadged it.


----------



## 12boy (31 Mar 2018)

You might be able to find a xootr swift used. Folds quick but not too small and although it has 20 tires you can go quickly, sort of a poor man's Moulton. No longer made but a used one may be available. Bike forums has a 153 page thread on them. Mine weighs about 25 lbs with 8 speeds and a leather saddle.


----------



## jefmcg (31 Mar 2018)




----------



## palinurus (1 Apr 2018)

Since I posted about the price of a basic Airnimal Joey from Spa (£600) in this thread 10 years ago they've increased in price to £1300 (Bikefix, Joey Sport)


----------



## robrinay (1 Apr 2018)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 402455


True - I hadn’t spotted that but with the exact science of hindsight isn’t it a thread worth refreshing?


----------



## palinurus (1 Apr 2018)

robrinay said:


> True - I hadn’t spotted that but with the exact science of hindsight isn’t it a thread worth refreshing?



Sure, someone might be searching the forum for a larger-sized folder and maybe there are some more options around now. It's just a surprise when an old thread reappears.


----------



## chriscross1966 (1 Apr 2018)

Chap with a Montague got on the bus I (and several other Bromptonists) catch one morning.... I've seen folding wheelchairs that were more wieldy, he happened to get off at the same stop as me so I got to see the ritual of putting it back together (front wheel has to come out to fold)... plus points for not needing tools, but that thing went from being massive folded up to looking short of wheelbase, though I'm used to how long and low a Brompton looks so the big wheels might have fooled me... it also took a while and he seemed to know what he was doing


----------



## Kell (3 Apr 2018)

I looked at Swissbikes (Montague) and Airnimals before getting my Dahon (at around the same time as this thread as it goes).

The way they fold made them one compromise too much for me, and while the price of the Airnimal put me off, had it been the perfect solution, I might have paid it.

As it was, the Dahon Matrix was the bike for me. The original one with the cam hinge was far better in terms of folding, literally under two seconds and it was folded/unfolded, but the lock-jaw version always felt more stable - did mean always having an allen key though - and looked more like a 'proper' bike . So much so, that I constantly had train guards stopping me as I was walking towards the train with it still in 'ride' mode.

Interestingly, in terms of the length, they had much more usual geometry compared to a Brompton. I did have a pic of my Dahon against an M type B, but I don't know where that is.

In use, it wasn't that practical for me. My trains were often overly busy and several times I had to catch a later train as I simply couldn't get on with the bike. It also wouldn't fold small enough to go in the back of our Mini.

Not to mention the fact that both Dahons I had snapped.

For me - and it is only for me - the Brompton wins out every time due to the size of the fold. It's no slower in day-to-day riding for me. Though the furthest I've been in one day is a 40 mile round trip. Plus it hasn't snapped.


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 May 2018)

John the Monkey said:


> Dahon also make a 700C wheeled folder with a lighter frame (the Cadenza, I think) although people have complained about the reliability of the screw locking the frame together



I have been using a Cadenza for my daily commute for about 10 years.You do need to keep an eye on the hinge locking cam but if you set it up well it is reliable. The bike is no lightweight and the folded package is quite wide. It rides nicely in the city on 26" Big Apples.


----------

